# Debris in fuel tank??



## StefanC (Nov 7, 2015)

I recently bought a 24" Platinum SHO, I've had a few small issues right after taking delivery; auto turn issues as others have noted, heated hand grips not being secured with rivots and NOW after pulling it out of the shed to give it another look, I noticed a substantial amount of metal shavings in the fuel tank.
Below is another person with the same concern with the same model. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ank.html#/forumsite/20674/topics/27625?page=1

Is this common in the manufacturing process? Should I be concerned? Or just do my best to clean the fuel tank out?
Should I let the dealer know of the issue in case any damage has already occurred as they will inevitability take care of it if any serious damage does occur within the warranty period?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think those have an inline filter don't they? Either way you shouldn't have junk in a brand new one..... seems like the dealer should be made aware. I seriously doubt it would hurt anything but I would drain it on the filtered side, then pull thte tank and dump it. Hopefully the dealer will offer to do it...... they should have checked it over in the first place. I can understand them missing it I suppose - but they should know from now on to look.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

If it's metal shavings a magnet should pick them up, then you can show the dealer!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I would let the dealer and Ariens themselves know. Sounds like someone didn't clean the tank out good after it was assembled. 
The only damage I could foresee would be the shavings would get caught in the fuel filter. If it didn't have a filter, they could get caught in the carb and probably cause it to run rough or not at all. Either way, I'd clean out the tank, or have the dealer do it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

How can you see into the fuel tank? Doesn't it have that screen at the opening?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

uberT said:


> How can you see into the fuel tank? Doesn't it have that screen at the opening?


The fitting that includes the screen can be removed from the tank neck easily. There was already a magnet in my tank that had a small amount of metal particles. 

I did not put the screen back in since it is easier to fill the tank without it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

How in the name of *ZEUS *did metal shaving get in the tank. you must have some metal eating mice around there.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Town said:


> The fitting that includes the screen can be removed from the tank neck easily. There was already a magnet in my tank that had a small amount of metal particles.
> 
> I did not put the screen back in since it is easier to fill the tank without it.


very interesting that there was already a magnet in your tank.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> If it's metal shavings a magnet should pick them up, then you can show the dealer!


found it ironic that a member from magnetic hill ( been there for the " up hill drive in neutral numerous times" ) would suggest a magnet !!! :icon_whistling:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Town said:


> The fitting that includes the screen can be removed from the tank neck easily. There was already a magnet in my tank that had a small amount of metal particles.
> 
> I did not put the screen back in since it is easier to fill the tank without it.


Cool. I did not know that and am sensing the urge to mod this weekend when it's 60F !!


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

When I removed the gas cap on my new Plat 24 there were a few tiny red pieces sitting there. Looks like maybe part of a sticker or label that they put around the cap to say no oil or something. I just used tweezers to fish them out.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

*In tank fuel feed strainer*

The fuel tank on my platinum has a drop down well in the back at left side where the fuel shut off valve is attached to the tank as the fuel feed to the carb. The fuel feed in the tank is a threaded metal tube located above the bottom of the tank in a well so debris will not easily enter the fuel line. In addition there is a small white tubular "strainer/filter" mounted into the threaded metal tube and extending an inch or so above the tube. So the fuel system seems well protected from debris.

The location of the fuel feed explains why there is still a small amount of gas in the tank when it runs out of fuel.

I could not see an external filter and the owners manual does not make reference to replacing a fuel filter.


----------

